# .



## mu93ka (Nov 23, 2006)

.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Not gonna happen


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Probably going to take a muzzle break or recoil reducer.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

The simple answer is "no".

You could handload ammo to have comparable recoil by loading WAY down, but the "damage ability" as you called it would NOT be comparable for several reasons. First, to get recoil levels similar with .30 hunting bullets the velocities would have to be so low that you would see virtually no expansion. So you'd have to opt for varmint weight bullets, but they would most likely have to be loaded down even further to achieve any sort of penetration at close to medium range. For example, Nosler's 125 grain Ballistic tip is a varmint only bullet in 30 caliber. However, when loaded to only around 2400 fps in a .300/221 it is very effective on whitetails out to about 150 yards. But a .221 case is very small...takes less than 20 grains of powder to get that bullet to 2400 fps, and loading down that far in a '06 case can be a bit tricky. But that's all moot anyway because you don't reload.

So, the simple solution is to keep using the .243.... until the hogs get too big :wink:


----------

